# Semi-belated NGD: Luna Rose Nylon (with tone test/demo video)



## Preciousyetvicious (May 24, 2014)

Since I've been steadily working on improving my jazz chops for an acoustic jazz project I'm doing with my boyfriend, I have been jonesing for a nylon that doesn't make my left hand feel like crap. The first company that came to mind was Luna Guitars, as they are a company known to make guitars that are more comfortable for people with smaller hands (or little girly hands, if you want to be more blunt, teehee!). Being affordable is also a plus!

Admittedly, I wanted _this_ one just from looking at it on the Luna website. But, as there was no way I could try the guitar before buying it, I made sure that I had the option to ship it back to the seller for a refund if it turned out to be a crappy playing or sounding guitar. Thankfully, that's not the case at all in either department.  

Specs (copied from Luna website):

Tinted Abalone inlay
Body: Folk
Top: Quilted Maple
Back/Sides: Mahogany
Neck: Mahogany
Fretboard / Bridge: Rosewood
Preamp/Tuner: B-band
Scale: 25 1/2
Nut Width: 1 5/8
Finish: Gloss

Pics:













Video:


----------



## vansinn (May 28, 2014)

Looks very neat. I normally wouldn't care for such decorations, but it works on this one.
Seems to have pretty decent upper fret access too.
Any words on the pricing?

Difficult to judge the tone from the clip; most of the spectrum seems very neatly balanced for the samba encore and jazzy styles, though the low end seems to lack a bit of strength, but that could be a matter of string selection and the recording.

I'd like one of those as a seven stringer 

EDIT: Doesn't seem to lack anything in tone, just check this clip with Vicky Genfan on the Henna model, which doesn't seem too much different than the Rose:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99Xk_Ky4wzU


----------



## Preciousyetvicious (May 28, 2014)

They go for about $400-420, and for a mid-ranged priced instrument, I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## ilyti (May 30, 2014)

Congrats! Welcome to the Luna club. It's a pretty small club around here.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious (May 31, 2014)

Why, thank you! Small clubs are my jam.


----------

